# dental cleaning



## Sleddog

What is the proper French terminology for a dental cleaning? As in, I would like to make an appointment to have my teeth cleaned.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morgane

Maybe "détartrage".
But it is maybe more specific than "dental cleaning".
What is your context?


----------



## Floor

What comes to my mind is détartarge too although it means literally "scaling"


----------



## Sleddog

The context: in the US, I visit a dental hygienist to have my teeth cleaned twice a year or so. (This usually includes a complete check-up by the dentist as well.) I need to know how to ask for this type of appointment in French. Would it be more normal to simply ask for a dental check-up (examen dentaire??)


----------



## cropje_jnr

In my part of the world, teeth-cleaning of the dentist surgeon's variety means biting down on a plastic mouthguard-like object containing a kind of thick paste, holding it for maybe thirty seconds or a minute, then rinsing.

I'm not sure if that will help with the translation...


----------



## Floor

A routine dental cleaning should include scaling, root planning and polishing (Found here).
I've never heard of the last 2 things.
If I don't have any specific dental problem, I say I want an appointment for "une visite de contrôle".
You could say that you want an appointment for "une visite de contrôle et un détartrage".


----------



## Sleddog

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Budd

No, Floor, a routine dental or tooth cleaning does not include root scaling, not in the US in any event. Root planing is done by a periodontist who is a licensed dentist while the cleaning – perhaps *l'hygiène bucco-dentaire *(though the bucco- may not apply in many cases), as I found in Wikipédia – includes scaling (détartrage) and polishing, which is done with a circular brush attached to the high-speed drill and a fairly abrasive toothpaste and is performed by a dental hygienist. 

And I think what cropje is describing may be removal of stains.


----------



## OLN

Je ne vois pas d'autre mot que _détartrage_. Il ne s'agit pas pour moi d'enlever des "taches" (parles-tu de colorations ?) deux fois par an, mais le tartre accumulé qui ne part pas avec les instruments dont on dispose chez soi. Le détartrage est assorti d'un examen de dépistage et de contrôle par le chirurgien dentiste et de conseils d'hygiène.
Wikipedia, détartrage


----------



## Budd

OLN said:


> (parles-tu de colorations ?)



Je crois que c'est ce dont parle cropje. Aux ÉU, un dépistage – assez hâtif, il me semble – fait souvent une partie de la visite détartrage.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi j'aurais dit (littéralement) :  _nettoyage des dents._
Je prends rendez-vous chez le dentiste pour _un nettoyage._ Là je ne précise pas « _dents_ », qui est sous-entendu.
Il se peut que ce calque soit régional, mais "_dental cleaning_" ratisse plus large que_ détartrage_.

On voit souvent dans une même phrase  _dental cleaning_ et _scaling._   On ne va quand même pas dire _détartrage_ et _détartrage._ 
Exemples anglais et français copiés de divers sites (les seconds ne sont pas des traductions des premiers) : 





> - *Dental Cleaning* means the professional cleaning you can only receive from a dentist or dental hygienist. A dental cleaning includes scaling, polishing and fluoride treatment.
> - The *dental cleaning* process uses tooth scaling and tooth polishing techniques to gently remove plaque and tartar from the teeth.
> *- LE NETTOYAGE DE DENTS* : est un acte préventif accompli par l’hygiéniste dentaire dans le but d’éliminer les dépôts et les taches sur les dents qui pourraient entraîner l’infection.
> Il se fait habituellement en deux étapes : le détartrage et le polissage.
> *- Le nettoyage des dents* est nécessaire pour garder vos dents et vos gencives en santé. Le nettoyage comprend entre autre le détartrage et le polissage des dents.


----------



## OLN

"Le nettoyage se fait en deux étapes, détartrage et polissage". CQFD. 
Si on veut chipoter, le polissage est la finition (on enlève les petites aspérités favorisant la formation de dépôts, et ça rend les dents bien brillantes), et personne ne détartre sans polir après.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne chipote pas... je dis ce qui est courant au Québec.  

Et aussi que si j'avais à traduire dans une même phrase "_dental cleaning_" et "_scaling_", comme dans les exemples cités... je ne traduirais pas deux fois par _détartrage.    _



> Le polissage a pour but d'adoucir et nettoyer toute *plaque* dentaire accumulée sur les surfaces des dents et des restaurations (plombages, couronnes, etc.). Le polissage permet aussi d'enlever les taches sur les dents.


  Ce n'est pas à toi que je le dis, OLN, mais  _tartre _et_ plaque_ sont souvent confondus.


----------



## Itisi

D'accord avec *OLN*.  En France, en tout cas, on prend rendez-vous pour un 'détartrage' qui est complété par un polissage.


----------



## Nicomon

Et en anglais, dirais-tu  _dental cleaning_ ou _scaling, _Itisi?



> *What is Dental Cleaning and Scaling?* Cleaning and scaling refer to the non-surgical processes of containing and treating first-stage periodontitis or gum disease...  Source


   Le dentiste va me comprendre si je dis que veux prendre un rendez-vous pour un détartrage, et il ne le fera pas sans le compléter par un polissage. 
Mais je maintiens que je ne traduirais pas la question par :  _Qu'est ce que le détartrage et le détartrage ?_  Je trouve ça un brin redondant.


----------



## Itisi

I believe it's a 'scale and polish' (in UK).  People perhaps don't say that when they ring for an appointment, though...

*Nico*, I don't understand what you mean about 'détartrage et détartrage'.


----------



## Nicomon

Thank you, Itisi. 


Itisi said:


> *Nico*, I don't understand what you mean about 'détartrage et détartrage'.


 I meant... to translate the question quoted :  _ What is Dental Cleaning and Scaling _? 

It is the latter that I would normally translate to_ détartrage_.   But the thread title is _dental cleaning_.


----------



## Kecha

Je dirais qu'en France, on prend rendez-vous tout court, on ne précise pas ce qu'on veut (sauf on essaye de justifier une urgence). C'est une fois sur place en discutant avec le dentiste que vous expliquerez ce que vous voulez. Quoiqu'il fasse, il contrôlera si tout va bien et qu'il n'y a pas de carie ou autre gros problème dentaire. Et le polissage accompagne toujours le détartrage.
Si vous cherchez un "blanchiment" par contre, c'est autre chose.


----------



## Demetr

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un mot spécifique en français. N'habitant plus en France depuis près de 20 ans, je ne sais pas quelles sont les habitudes, mais, en Suisse, on distingue bien les rendez-vous avec le dentiste pour tout ce qui est à soigner et le rendez-vous avec l'hygiéniste - en général attaché au cabinet dentaire qui contrôle, nettoie, détartre. Il suffit donc de prendre rendez-vous avec l'hygiéniste sans avoir besoin de préciser ce que l'on veut.


----------



## petit1

*Nettoyage*
Cette procédure, effectuée avant l’examen dentaire, permet d'adoucir et de nettoyer les surfaces des dents et des obturations ainsi que d'enlever la plaque, un film invisible de bactéries qui s'accumule sur les dents.
Examen dentaire et nettoyage -  (The address is partial because it is a merchant site)


----------



## OLN

Le centre M*** (lien ci-dessus) qui propose ce nettoyage dentaire est à Montréal.

Je veux bien essayer de prendre en France un rendez-vous pour un_ nettoyage_, mais on va penser que mes dents sont _sales._ 
La plaque dentaire molle est supposée partir au brossage.

Note : Comme le détartrage est ici un acte médical (parfois délégué à un(e) assistant(e) dentaire — Exercice illégal de la médecine et délégation d'actes | Droit-medical.com), on précise pour quelle raison on prend rendez-vous, pour que le praticien puisse organiser son planning.


----------



## Nicomon

Et moi tout ce que je dis depuis le début, c'est que "dental cleaning" et  "scaling" ne sont pas synonymes.  Sinon, on ne les verrait pas dans une même phrase.

Ce n'était pas ça, la question ?  

Le détartrage est aussi un acte médical au Québec.  C'est le dentiste qui le fait, pas son assistant(e) ou l'hygiéniste.


----------



## Kecha

La question (posée en 2007  ) est : comment demander un _dental cleaning _à un dentiste (la profession d'hygiéniste dentaire n'existe pas en France).

"dental cleaning" semble être un hypéronyme de "scaling". 
Pas sûre que la même nuance existe en France en language courant, où on parle surtout du "détartrage".


----------



## mmesorel

Donc on ne dit pas "se faire nettoyer les dents"?


----------



## Locape

Non, pas en France, mais au Canada on parle apparemment de 'nettoyage (des dents)'.


----------



## mmesorel

Merci, Locape.


----------



## Nicomon

Plus de cinq ans plus tard... je maintiens qu'au Québec/Canada on dit bel et bien  _nettoyage (professionnel)_
Voir cette page de Termium : dental cleaning [1 fiche] - TERMIUM Plus® — Recherche - TERMIUM Plus®

J'ajoute ces extraits du dico de WR sous _détartrage_.  Y voyez-vous "*dental cleaning*"?  Moi, pas.



*détartrage* _nm_(élimination du tartre)*descaling *_n_*tartar removal* _n_




*scaling* _n_(dentistry: calculus removal) (_Dentisterie_)*détartrage* _nm_


----------



## OLN

On te croyait sur parole, Lapine de Pâques   (moi du moins).

Je suis d'accord avec l'hyperonyme de Kecha. D'après les sources en ligne, il y a "[typical] cleaning" and "deep or periodontal cleaning" synonyme de "scaling".
La différence vue de France n'est pas dans la nature de l'acte, mais si je comprends bien dans qui le prescrit et le réalise, en intensité, en objectifs allégués, en durée et en coût. Comme le détartrage est ici un acte médical (qu'on n'imagine pas fait à moitié ), il n'y a qu'une nomenclature.


> Your dentist may recommend that you get your teeth scaled. This procedure is generally conducted along with root planing. In more common terms, these procedures are known as a “deep cleaning.” Teeth scaling and root planing help to treat chronic periodontal disease (otherwise known as gum disease). They are more in-depth than a typical teeth cleaning.





> Deep dental cleaning is also called periodontal scaling and root planning, or SRP. It's similar to how a hygienist typically cleans your teeth but focuses on the outer surface of the roots and below your gum line.





> Regular cleaning involves the removal of the soft formation of plaque and tartar on the tooth above the gum. (...) Regular cleaning polishes your teeth but does not necessarily remove bacteria from your mouth.(...)
> On the other hand, periodontal scaling (also known as deep dental cleaning) involves the removal of bacteria and tartar both above and below the gum. (...) The procedure is administered as a treatment for periodontal disease, after being prescribed by your dentist.


Je n'ose pas mettre les liens parce qu'ils semblent tous commerciaux.

Sur la page What's the difference between professional dental cleaning and scaling? - Quora, il n'y a même pas de différence entre ce que font l'assistant dentaire et le dentiste (réponses de professionnels de la profession) :


> There is no difference really.





> all the terms are interchangable and mean the same.





> Both involve some form of "scaling" which is scraping the hard plaque from the teeth surfaces. In a regular cleaning, most of the plaque and tartar build up is supragingival (above the gum line), whereas in scaling/root planing, the hygienist needs to clean the tartar accumulated beneath the gum surface which has caused some deep pockets (separation of gum from tooth). The hygienist will usually numb you for the latter procedure.





> Both terms refer to same dental treatment.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi,  je faisais juste la différence au point de vue des mots au cas où on les trouverait dans une même phrase.
Comme dans l'exemple de Quora, par exemple. 

_détartrage =  (de)scaling/tartar removal
dental cleaning = nettoyage dentaire_

Merci de m'avoir rappelé que ma lapine de Pâques n'était plus de mise.


----------

